# Interesting alligator story.



## t_mclellan (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's some U-Tube footage of what is probably more large alligators than you have seen anywhere, including in captivity. 

http://www.theclinchcountynews.com/v2/content.aspx?ID=23750&MemberID=1340



Tom McL.


----------



## RichardS (Jul 25, 2010)

That is insane. I've seen a couple places like that in South Florida in some canals along these preserves. I love alligators, but personally, that is insane and they are way over populated. I mean, what the heck are they eating to get the big?


----------



## t_mclellan (Jul 25, 2010)

"Over populated"?
I grew up in Davie, Fl. & I think if you don't like alligators, maybe Montana is more appropriate for living or visiting. I doubt that there are any alligators in the lakes up there.
I think there should be 10 gators for every person down here!

Oh yeah!, As for their diet,
Even a large alligator 12' +, The majority of their diet is football sized or smaller.
They will eat more frogs than fish & more fish than birds. 
As for dogs, they only eat the dumb ones or those owned by people that should live in MONTANA!

Note: These are the opinions of the author & not necessarily the opinions or beliefs of TFO or its members & affiliates!


----------



## RichardS (Jul 25, 2010)

I never said I don't like alligators, but they can be nuisance. Population control is key to peaceful coexistence.

FYI, there are alligators in Colorado. http://www.gatorfarm.com/


----------



## t_mclellan (Jul 25, 2010)

"Population control" Now that's a concept that humans (in general) truly need to understand!
It needs to be looked at from a, WORLD WIDE BENIFIT point of view & not just a,
What's good for me today, point of view.
The best thing for the entire planet would most likely be fewer people. 

I'm not tryin to start an argument.
That's just how I feel, brought about by what I have seen over time.


----------



## RichardS (Jul 25, 2010)

Strange attitude. Feel free to start the depopulation trend. 

But seriously, there has to be moderation. Do I think alligators should be extinct? Obviously not. Do I think they should populate to that point? Absolutely not. 

A parallel would be white tail deer. Everyone loves a little baby deer, but no one likes totaling their car when one wanders onto the highway.


----------



## hali (Jul 25, 2010)

blimey thats scary in that little boat lol


----------



## Isa (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, amazing video! I love aligators, I think they are beautiful and I find them fascinating  Thanks for sharing it was super interesting!


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2010)

Holy cow, Tom!
What a great vid. When I get back to FL again I'm hunting that place down. Truly amazing.
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 25, 2010)

That's almost beggin to be the start of a GREAT movie...btw, anyone who saw the 1980 film ALLIGATOR, a friend of mine was the back half of the gator!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess you didn't read the article Richard  That's not the population of the canal they are all from the lake. That's a feeding ritual, where some species of fish is either spawning or migrating and the alligators are taking advantage of the fish being in such a small area. It's like the Nile crocodiles gathering for the wildebeast and zebra migrations.
This isn't over-population  this is taking advantage of a feeding opportunity.
Thanks for posting the video Tom.  That's something most people haven't seen in person with the American Alligator or even heard about.

Danny


----------



## chairman (Jul 27, 2010)

That park is a great place. It is actually located in S. Georgia, but very close to the FL line. I used to go there a couple times a year with my family before I moved further up north. The canal usually doesn't have that many gators visible, but when I was younger I remember trying to keep count of the gators as we made our way around the river. We always lost count after about a hundred, and I doubt many of those were repeat sightings.


----------



## t_mclellan (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the appreciation everyone.
I knew that some would understand that reading the article was important. 

Tom;
If you get down my way (Palm Brach) I'll make time to show you some of the things you won't see on the Nature Channel. Maybe some "Gator wrestling" too!

Thanks again.
Tom (the other 1)


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 28, 2010)

Fascinating video of cooperative feeding! It would be interesting to know how they signal each other and know to be there for that. We know they use subsonics for some communication- I wonder if they use it for more than we thought?


----------

